# UK engineer killed in China storm (BBC News)



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

Graham Ross, from Liverpool, has died from his injuries after a typhoon hit his container ship in the seas off southern China.

More from BBC News...


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

My sympathy to a fellow Engineers family, he has been with the Company a long time, lets hope the Company looks after them.


----------



## pete (Mar 13, 2005)

As all us seafarers know, the sea is a harsh mistress, but "Mistress" she is!!. Nature has caught all unware but having said that we will always feel sorrow at the loss of a fellow seafarer. My Condolences to his family and to all families who have lost loved ones to the "Grey Widow Maker" and I can assure you all that I certainly have..................pete


----------



## G0SLP (Sep 4, 2007)

My condolences to his family, friends and shipmates too.

'There but for...' springs to mind. We all know what the power of the sea can do.

Mark


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

My sincere condolences to all his family and friends from another engineer. RIP.


----------



## ddraigmor (Sep 13, 2006)

Condolences to his family. 

Jonty


----------



## Burntisland Ship Yard (Aug 2, 2008)

My sincere condolences to his family from an ex ships engineer, may he rest in peace


----------



## wharferat (May 15, 2008)

Condolences to his family.

For those who were involved in the Falklands War, they may be interested to know that Graham was the 2nd Eng on the Atlantic Surveyor when she was sunk by an Exocet


----------



## ROBERT HENDERSON (Apr 11, 2008)

My sincere condolences to his family on their tragic loss, from an ex seafarer.

Robert


----------



## robertblack36 (Jul 3, 2006)

Tragic incident. May he rest in peace, My condolences to his family.
RB.


----------



## eldersuk (Oct 24, 2005)

Condolences to his family from a fellow engineer.


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

wharferat.......may i suggest........

your post #8 would refer to the Atlantic Conveyor, lost in the South Atlantic.

condolences from an ex r/o of the same vessel


----------



## Harvey Williams (Mar 20, 2008)

My deepest condolences to the Family of Mr Ross, my thoughts are with you in your darkest hour of need.
Harvey.


----------



## stimpy99 (Sep 27, 2008)

Condolences to the family and may Graham R.I.P.. My father was Personnel Manager for Cunard at the time (of the Falklands conflict) and it was one of his ships that went down - the Conveyor. I have just informed him of Graham's loss.


----------

